# Casting Clinic 3/16 - 9am Miraflores Park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Casting at the March Clinic – March 16. All comers welcome.
This clinic will concentrate on casting faults and their cure. Will cover;
1. Matching casting arc to rod bend - the faults and the cures
2. Creep - and its cure
3. Rod acceleration - the faults and the cures


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

These always seem to be on weekends where I have something to do. 😞


----------

